# Digi-Cam wo man Größenverhältniss einstellen kann (wie z.B. 16:9 bei Camcordern) ?



## abc (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es auch Digitalkameras bei denen man das Verhältnis einstellen kann, wie man es bei Camcordern z.B. auf 16:9 stellen kann ? 

Problem ist, ich will Photos machen die Länger als Breit sind, das kann man natürlich dadurch erreichen, das man später einfach mit einem Grafikprogramm von der Höhe ein wenig abschneidet.

Nur kann es passieren das dass Motiv dann nicht mehr optimal im Bild ist oder es garnicht geht, weil man sonst das Motiv mit abschneiden müsste weil es zuviel Platz ein nimmt.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Bench_B (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Digi-Cam wo man Größenverhältniss einstellen kann (wie z.B. 16:9 bei Camcordern)*

Soviel ich weiß gibt es Kameras mit denen man Panormabilder machen kann, ist es das was du meinst?


----------



## Schwarzer Riese (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Digi-Cam wo man Größenverhältniss einstellen kann (wie z.B. 16:9 bei Camcordern)*

Hi!

Also die F810 von Fujifilm kann sowohl Fotos als auch Filme (640x480, 30fps, beliebig lang) im 16:9 Format aufnehmen.
Außerdem hat sie auch ein 16:9 Display, so das du die Fotos halt sofort auch in diesem Fomat anschauen kannst.

Ich habe auf der photokina in Köln mal einen Tag lang die E550 ausprobiert (gleiche Technik wie die F810, aber ohne 16:9 Funktion).
Ich war mit dieser Cam Super zufrieden, die hat mich echt überzeugt.
6,2 MP, viele Manuelle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, usw!

Und da die F810 technisch identisch ist, gilt das praktisch auch für sie.
Außerdem hat die F810 noch ein Autofokus Hilfslicht´ und ist kleiner als die E550.
dafür ist sie aber auch teurer.


Guck mal bei diversen Seiten nach Reviews für die E550 und sobald verfügbar auch über die F810.
Dann wirst du sehen ob sie deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
Außerdem kannste mal den Online Simulator auf Fujifilm.de  ausprobieren.
Da kannst du die Kamera von der bedienung her kennen lernen.
(Es geht natürlich trotzdem nichts über eine "probestunde" im Elektro Discounter....)


....Tja also das wäre dass, was mir so einfällt.


Mfg, Schwarzer Riese


----------

